# Spear Glades X Guide Edition



## FlyFishMarco (Dec 8, 2015)

Here are some pics of my skiff. This one is called the Guide Edition because of the enclosed rear compartment.View media item 290View media item 289View media item 293View media item 294View media item 292View media item 291View media item 295View media item 297View media item 298View media item 296View media item 299


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

beautiful!!!


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

yobata said:


> beautiful!!!


Agreed


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome looking skiff!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I really like that boat.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

really really nice ! Interesting rod holders. I like how the reels will be staggered away from each other. I have a crossways guide box in my skiff and it is kind of a pain to move around, like the fore and aft box like yours better.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

That's a sweet rig. What's the base price on it?


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice skiff. Harry builds a darn fine boat.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Gota love it!!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

FlyFishMarco said:


> Here are some pics of my skiff. This one is called the Guide Edition because of the enclosed rear compartment.View media item 290View media item 289View media item 293View media item 294View media item 292View media item 291View media item 295View media item 297View media item 298View media item 296View media item 299


Congrats and thanks for posting all the pics. There aren't enough on the web of Harry's boats. This one is on my short list.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

Very nice !!


----------



## hooknreds (Feb 17, 2016)

I am digging that boat! Sweet rig!!!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Very nice. That box looks insulated. Tunnel, HP, and speed with two?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Very sweet!


----------



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

Awesome skiff!


----------



## FlyFishMarco (Dec 8, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Very nice. That box looks insulated. Tunnel, HP, and speed with two?


The coffin box is not insulated, so to speak. I'm sure it could be if it needed to be. It is not a tunnel, it has a Tohatsu 30 hp 4stroke and it will do 27-28 with two people. I have hit 32 by myself. It is one cool little skiff! 

Anyone can feel free to contact me with any questions.

Wright
239-821-9203


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good stats. Should be a lot of fun to pole and fish.


----------

